# New qsw owner here



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

Just picked up a qsw and wondering what I need to look out for with these. Common problems etc.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Rust.
Everything worn out; suspension, brakes, clutch, headgasket etc.
Fuel pump & relay will go out when you least expect it.
It is not a performance car so anything that you want to do; lift, lower, make faster etc. you will have to do it all yerself.
The ability to understand there are parts on that car that have been NLA/Obsolete for 15+ years.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

LMAO^^^^^ yup that pretty much says it. Ive been a new QSW owner for about 4-5 months and am learning and fabricating something new every week. I guess the ownership of one of these is a prime example of passion overriding reason.


----------

